# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Отчеты сервиса лечения VirusInfo  >  Обнаружено PDM.DNS Query (заявка №51819)

## CyberHelper

Пользователь обратился в сервис 911, указав на следующие проблемы в работе его компьютера:
При загрузки ОС выскакивает окно "Прекращена работа программы svchost.exe"

Антивирус Касперского выдает следующее: Обнаружено подозрительное поведение программа: svchost.exe
объект: C:\USERS\DENIS\DESKTOP\SVCHOST.EXE
результат: Обнаружено: PDM.DNS Query

ОС: Windows 7
Дата обращения: 01.02.2011 9:06:01
Номер заявки: 51819

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

*03.02.2011 17:31:59* на зараженном компьютере были обнаружены следующие вредоносные файлы:
 *C:\Windows\DOWNLO~1\REMOTE~1.OCX* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 3180544 байт дата файла: 11.12.2009 9:21:58 версия: "1.2.657.0" *C:\Windows\DOWNLO~1\Remote200Web.ocx* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 3180544 байт дата файла: 11.12.2009 9:21:58 версия: "1.2.657.0" *C:\Windows\Downloaded Program Files\VideoViewer.ocx* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 864256 байт дата файла: 09.12.2009 16:52:16 версия: "1.0.0.2" *C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\microsoft office 2010 keygen.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 351232 байт дата файла: 25.10.2010 14:56:02 версия: "1.0.0.0" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.AVKill.2897; BitDefender: Зловред Worm.Generic.283094; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Spatet.I trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Malware-gen *c:\users\denis\desktop\svchost.exe* - Trojan.Win32.Cosmu.alkx
 размер: 172032 байт дата файла: 27.11.2010 1:38:44 версия: "0.0.0.0" детект других антивирусов: BitDefender: Зловред Backdoor.Generic.523802; NOD32: Подозрение MSIL/Injector.BW trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Dropper-gen [Drp]

----------


## CyberHelper

09.02.2011 10:44:15 лечение успешно завершено

----------

